# P90x



## lcope (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone here use P90X?  It's an exercise program (if you've seen the infomercial, you'll know what I'm talking about) that is supposed to really get you into shape.

Okay, I know the program itself doesn't get you into shape, you have to do that.  However, for someone like me that doesn't have time to go to the gym because of family, work, etc., it seems like a good motivator from what I can tell.

So, if you've used it, please let me know the results you have with it, good and bad.


----------



## fit4duty (Jan 22, 2008)

Buyer beware!!

Don't get sucked in by slick marketing, boobs and guys with six packs, telling you that this is the latest and greatest thing since Ron Burgundy. 

First off I don't own the program so I cannot attest to the speed at which the changes occur. However, in looking at the materials I can tell you this with absolute certainty 

-->The Program will work. Not because it is anything special but if you have been relatively inactive and you increase and add variety your activity, add resistance training (either your body weight or iron) and eat sensible portions of a wide variety foods emphasizing vegetables, fruits and lean proteins. Your body composition will make favorable changes.

The question is do you have the discipline, desire, drive and patience to do the work, change your dietary habits and follow a program that by its own materials strongly advises that you possess a certain level of fitness prior to starting (see the fit test). If not there is a lower level entry program available to you that is priced same as the 'big daddy' that will get you to the point where you can shell out another c-note to buy it once your body achieves a particular level of fitness. 

A second question, or perhaps a follow up to the first, is how much of the program is in your usual area of operations. It has been my experience that the most difficult changes to make are those that are outside of our comfort zone, outside of how we already do business. 

I do not want you take this as discouraging the changes you want to make. As a matter of fact I applaud them. It takes courage to make these types of changes. I would however strongly caution against jumping into what appears to be a very intensive program. If you are not already prepared and in the mindset to take on that level of intensity the program itself sets you up to fail. And what fun is that?

Are there not any resources in your local world, or even here in the forums that can both guide and encourage you? What about on your department? 

I guess what I am saying is that most successes come from planning, patience, consistency and support. All of those things you can achieve without the super pimped out program. Small victories can happen everyday when you decide to make it a priority.

However if you are really interested in the program a buddy on my shift just ordered it last week for him and his wife. I will ask him how its going the next time I am on and will pass along the info.

Good Luck, Be Safe, Be Healthy and above all Be Happy


----------



## el Murpharino (Feb 26, 2008)

lcope said:


> Does anyone here use P90X?  It's an exercise program (if you've seen the infomercial, you'll know what I'm talking about) that is supposed to really get you into shape.
> 
> Okay, I know the program itself doesn't get you into shape, you have to do that.  However, for someone like me that doesn't have time to go to the gym because of family, work, etc., it seems like a good motivator from what I can tell.
> 
> So, if you've used it, please let me know the results you have with it, good and bad.



My buddy used it with pretty good results.  But you have to stick to the diet pretty religiously...which isn't bad for the first week or so, but after that it gets a little bland.  I have done some of the workouts with him, and they're no joke.  They're pretty intense, and you can be done with each session within an hour, give or take 10 minutes.  It takes some dicipline, but if you're willing to go with it, it's pretty rewarding.


----------



## TKO (Mar 3, 2008)

el Murpharino said:


> My buddy used it with pretty good results.  But you have to stick to the diet pretty religiously...which isn't bad for the first week or so, but after that it gets a little bland.  I have done some of the workouts with him, and they're no joke.  They're pretty intense, and you can be done with each session within an hour, give or take 10 minutes.  It takes some dicipline, but if you're willing to go with it, it's pretty rewarding.




I've heard high praise from his A-list celebrities (Halle Berry, etc.) but other than that, well, I don't know.

I have a program that I like called FitDay.  It tracks all my calories and daily details and helps me to make choices that follow the routine for the results I am looking for.  Look it up or PM me and I'll "tell" you more.


----------



## Matt G. (May 4, 2008)

I own it. 

Speaking personally from experience . . .

The workouts are excruciating if you are not in shape. They will get you good results in 90 days if you remain consistent along with a good diet.

BELIEVE ME.

they recently made P90X*+* , which has even more intense workouts that P90X


----------



## seshan (Jun 1, 2008)

i think it just gets you more active in using muscles you are not used to using.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 4, 2008)

I heard it is ok, but go to youtube for the seven minute workout. i used it, it worked for me.


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 20, 2008)

I did the P90X.. I think its a good work out. It gets your heart going and you sweat. 
I diched it simply because It hurt my calfs and knees.
Maybe if I stuck with it longer... but it just seemed to work the f*** out of your calfs.

Diet is a huge part of being fit. 

I stick with working out in the gym at the station. I do have a 24 hour fitness membership, but I dont like being looked at while I work out.


----------



## Ryan6966 (Jul 24, 2008)

agree with the other posters, it will work if your diet is good.
i recomend crossfit, really good FREE workouts on their website.


----------

